# Something stinks



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Why is there so many flies in this forum? Did someone leave a pickle out that went bad or something?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 5, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Why is there so many flies in this forum? Did someone leave a pickle out that went bad or something?



Wheeeee I thought maybe you had opened the back of my s-10 blazer cause every spring when I go to pull out the decoys I have to look real hard thinkin I may have miss a goose or duck but so far it's only turned out to be soggy swamp water smelling gear


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 5, 2009)

it was an old gym sock


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 5, 2009)

or the old wool sweater ....


----------



## wingding (Mar 5, 2009)

some one left the lid off of trkdrvr trash can. that's got to be it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 5, 2009)

wingding said:


> some one left the lid off of trkdrvr trash can. that's got to be it.



by gawd i think we have a winner


----------



## chase870 (Mar 5, 2009)

wingding said:


> some one left the lid off of trkdrvr trash can. that's got to be it.



you went and done it now


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

Ain`t no tellin`...


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 5, 2009)

Might of been me after not emptying out for 3 days. The Boys taking showers while I occupied the Thrown could tell you.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 5, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> Might of been me after not emptying out for 3 days. The Boys taking showers while I occupied the Thrown could tell you.



NOW THAT'S FUNNY, TELL US CHASE WAS YOU IN THE SHOWER WHILE FISH WAS ON THE THRONE????


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no tellin`...



Quick someone get the swatter.. I found one.You keep that ax in the sheath.. 
Maybe when turkey season open's we can take a breather. 
I think you should keep a close eye on that mustang dude. He's been running rampid around here.  I'm just sayin.

Speaking of ax. I have a question for you.Or anyone..

Why did the hen turkey try to cross the road?


----------



## rickjames (Mar 5, 2009)

Why is it the mods have to put there two cents in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Quick someone get the swatter.. I found one.You keep that ax in the sheath..
> Maybe when turkey season open's we can take a breather.
> I think you should keep a close eye on that mustang dude. He's been running rampid around here.  I'm just sayin.
> 
> ...




I`m probably gonna regret this, but, why?  




rickjames said:


> Why is it the mods have to put there two cents in?




No particular reason. Why do you you ask?


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

rickjames said:


> Why is it the mods have to put there two cents in?



Mainly because the few of use left in the "wangs and thangs" forum are trouble starters.

Pull up a chair BUT you better watch yourself in the "wangs and thangs" forum VERY CLOSELY or he will pull out that axe and then its "see you later".


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 5, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Mainly because the few of use left in the "wangs and thangs" forum are trouble starters.
> 
> Pull up a chair BUT you better watch yourself in the "wangs and thangs" forum VERY CLOSELY or he will pull out that axe and then its "see you later".



then you will have to join GWF then you can really play rough


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

It didn't Nic caught her.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 5, 2009)

oh no, i hate to see that, at least it wasn't a gobbler


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> It didn't Nic caught her.




Weren`t me!     I woulda took  her with me, for the feathers and the wingbones...


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> oh no, i hate to see that, at least it wasn't a gobbler



Yea me to but she ate fine.. 
She wasn't there Monday when and came through, then Thursday "bam" supper's served. She couldn't have been there to long she was still a little warm.


----------



## t bird (Mar 5, 2009)

Leave my 441 hens alone


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yummmmmm!!! I loves me some roadkill! 

I'll be eating roadkill for real when Obama brings about the Great Depression II.


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't be giving away the secret spot. That was at Lake Juliette.


----------



## t bird (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## clent586 (Mar 7, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> oh no, i hate to see that, at least it wasn't a gobbler




Your correct, it wasn't "a" gobbler..........it was probably several? Just say'in.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 7, 2009)

Its on I know where that is. Its the road to the ramp at Juliette.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 11, 2014)

rickjames said:


> Why is it the mods have to put there two cents in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2014)

5 years later and that boy never did answer me.  

And he ain`t been back since....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 5 years later and that boy never did answer me.
> 
> And he ain`t been back since....



I bet you're wrong lol....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> I bet you're wrong lol....





Probably so, but he better lay low.


----------

